# Any action. At Yates/river bends area ?



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

I've been there the last two weekends and had no luck what so ever. Just wondering if anyone has any luck out there recently; I was thinking about stopping by there on Saturday


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

With the very low water conditions we have had lately, most of the fish are long gone... there may be a few stragglers left, but not many


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

The party is over. :sad:


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Yea I figured it was worth a try , i'm doing as much research as I can for the paint Creek run (it's my first time going out) and I would like to go out and catch something in the mean time, I've been at yates and well let's just say I was there . I need to catch something !


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

If you are fly fishing, the Huron river near Dexter is the best summertime fly fishing in southeast Michigan. The small mouth action can be very exciting


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

I wll defiantly have to look into that. I'm itching to catch something, anything !


----------



## blackrussian (May 2, 2012)

If you want catch something, anything you should go up to stream at Rochester Hill. The are so many nice spots for SteelHead. I m going this Sunday 5-6-12.


----------

